# Can an ISFJ or ESFJ have strong Fi?



## equanimity (Feb 23, 2011)

I know ISFJ's and ESFJ's have strong Fe, and Si but can they also have very strong Fi?


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

It depends who you ask. Some people believe that any type can develop any function, while others believe that certain functions are subconscious or can't be used at all.
I'm one of the latter people. Being an internal judgement system, Fi would conflict with an SFJ's natural Ti. I think an SFJ can behave like a Fi user as a product of their natural functions.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

If an ISFJ / ESFJ has strong Fi, they are not ISFJ / ESFJ, since those types do not have strong Fi.


----------



## Silas the Idealist (Oct 18, 2010)

NiDBiLD said:


> If an ISFJ / ESFJ has strong Fi, they are not ISFJ / ESFJ, since those types do not have strong Fi.


I agree with this statement. They may have a developed and usable Fi, but I do not think an ISFJ or ESFJ will prefer to function in a way that primarily involves introverted feeling. All 16 types have some kind of each dynamic, but each individual type has their 4 strongest dynamics. Fi is not high in either of these types, and would be highest amongst ISFP or ESFP types.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

My wife is ESFJ, and she has a strong Fi, which is the "*backup*" of the dominant Fe. Jung really conceived of just the four functions, S, N, T, F, and while the dominant orientation is extraverted, an internal focus does come up behind it at times, and it's not about relative strength, beyond the dominant.

For the IxFJ's, Fi shadows the auxiliary, but this is likely not as strong as the backup of the dominant. Still, it's all Feeling, and both this, and their dominant introverted attitude will often come together, and make it look like Fi.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Shadows are in the subconscious, not the conscious, therefor one is unable to reach for them. Those who theorize saying otherwise are not taking their theories from Jung or Myers, but their distorted interpretation of Jung and Myers. It is like saying that you can have both Si and Ni, which would mean that you have two seperate ego's.

At any rate, your SFJ is either not SFJ or you are simply looking at the Ti-Fe process the wrong way.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, but "backup" in that sense means it's below consciousness, and not "reached for". It's just there, in the background. Even speaking of "strength" does not necessarily mean it's conscious. (And the shadow of the dominant is going to be the one closest to consciousness).


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Being dom/aux Fe types, ISFJ's and ESFJ's supposedly have strong Fi (although it operates in the shadow and often deeply negative)

ISFJ:
1st function: Si
2nd function: Fe
3rd function: Ti
4th function: Ne

5th function: Se
*6th function: Fi (witch/senex function)*
7th function: Te
8th function: Ni

ESFJ:
1st function: Fe
2nd function: Si
3rd function: Ne
4th function: Ti

*5th function: Fi (oppositional function)*
6th function: Se
7th function: Ni
8th function: Te

According to John Beebe, a function in the 5th position operates effectively as "other personality" that backs up the dominant function when the ego is stressed out. The experience is described as being "stubborn about things"

When a function operates in the 6th position, it is known as the witch/senex function. It comes about as being "deeply critical about things", and frequently described as hard to please. It goes into surface when the auxiliary is being stressed out or neglected. When appropriately tapped into, it has the possibility of yielding profound wisdom.

As an INFJ, I can relate to ISFJ's about Fi, as it is also my 6th function. I think it generally manifests in us I_FJ's when other people bash someone or something that I really love. I would frequently become angry, not because of mere pity to the abused thing or person, but more importantly because I see these things I love as an extension of myself. An insult to this things= an insult to myself. That's why we always take things personally and the slightest hint of disrespect or malice to us makes us go crazy even if there really is nothing going on. 

The 5th and 6th functions (as Fi is to _SFJ's) are frequently used, and we are always confident when we are using them, but it generally manifests in an overly reactive but negative manner in order to defend the ego (the dominant and the auxiliary)


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i apparently rank very low on fi, but i have a lot of fi tendencies (which are not negative). i don't know what that could mean. maybe because my thinking is so high it could be misinterpreted for fi?


----------

